# Wysiwash for cleaning your kennels!!!!!!!



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I just got my new Wysiwash kennel cleaning system and I wanted to share my experience with the product. 
After making a few modifications to allow the maximum flow of the water volume and pressure that I am used to here I have to say that I am VERY impressed with the product. I have been using it for about a week now and I can say for 100% sure that it will save you time and money over cleaning with bleach and it is claimed to be 120 tiimes more effective at killing everything over bleach.
It leaves a fresh clean smell in the kennel and you dont have to rinse it.....just spray and go. It is safe on chain link (non corrosive) and safe for the dogs and human contact.
I am really impressed, and it costs about 2 cents per gallon to operate. I really wish I would have known about this product years ago.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

> safe for the dogs and human contact.


How about a picture of you taking a bath in that stuff ?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Do you have a link?


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Seems like a good setup. About how long does each tablet last?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> How about a picture of you taking a bath in that stuff ?


I was my hands with it, is that good enough?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Do you have a link?


www.wysiwash.com


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> I just got my new Wysiwash kennel cleaning system and I wanted to share my experience with the product.
> After making a few modifications to allow the maximum flow of the water volume and pressure that I am used to here I have to say that I am VERY impressed with the product. I have been using it for about a week now and I can say for 100% sure that it will save you time and money over cleaning with bleach and it is claimed to be 120 tiimes more effective at killing everything over bleach.
> It leaves a fresh clean smell in the kennel and you dont have to rinse it.....just spray and go. It is safe on chain link (non corrosive) and safe for the dogs and human contact.
> I am really impressed, and it costs about 2 cents per gallon to operate. I really wish I would have known about this product years ago.


 
Yeah, I agree, I got mine for christmas from the old lady! She ordered me bucket of tablets as well and still am on the very first one, almost gone, but still there. Very good, leaves a nice clean smell and it takes off shit stains on chain link a whole lot easier  Not to mention safer for the dogs!! 

I was a little worried based on its construction of plastic that it would break, but I left it out and froze a few times, but still works like a charm. Definately worth the price in the long run!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

James Lechernich said:


> Seems like a good setup. About how long does each tablet last?


I am still on my first tablet and I have been using it for a week. I clean a 40 dog kennel 3 times a day with it, so it will last for a while in a smaller / home kennel operation.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> www.wysiwash.com


Thankyou Mike, holy cow and dirt dam cheap too.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

So if you just spray it on and don't wipe it down or squeegee it out, how about how long does it take to dry? I'm thinking like metal Shoreline cages...


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> So if you just spray it on and don't wipe it down or squeegee it out, how about how long does it take to dry? I'm thinking like metal Shoreline cages...


That depends on the slope and texture of what you spray it on. I use it for our stainless steel vet cages here too. 
it dries as fast as water does.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've been pissed for over a week now cause I can't find mine! :evil::evil::evil:
When the dogs are loose in the yard they have a tendency to piss all over the patio furniture and concrete. A quick rinse with the Wysiwash knocks down the smell in a heartbeat.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I will add that being a gardener also it doesn't seem to bother any of my plants either.


----------



## Jesus Alvarez (Feb 6, 2009)

I've had one for a while and I liked it so much that we are started using it to clean off the wash racks at our horse stable. It does a great job. Just don't let it get on your clothes as it is bleach.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

mike suttle said:


> I was my hands with it, is that good enough?


Sure, I just looked at the website and I thought it would be more of a commercial type of product.

It's even efective against the HIV virus according to them.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jesus Alvarez said:


> I've had one for a while and I liked it so much that we are started using it to clean off the wash racks at our horse stable. It does a great job. Just don't let it get on your clothes as it is bleach.


 Actually, it is not bleach......but it will turn your clothes white like bleach does, however it is non corrosive to metal fence panels. I just wear my old kennel clothes when I am cleaning so a few white spots is the least of my worries. 
After all, the puppies already destroyed most of my clothes anyway.


----------



## Jesus Alvarez (Feb 6, 2009)

Whatever it is, it works well. I've used it to hose down grass and trees in my yard too with no ill effects to either.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Its a chlorine based product, it doesn't stain as easily as bleach, but does....


----------



## Dave Cartier (Dec 2, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> Its a chlorine based product, it doesn't stain as easily as bleach, but does....


Great product! 

Wysiwash is calcium hypochlorite

Bleach Is sodium hypochlorite

That is why it is not corrosive. Bleach is very corrosive to metal/wire crates, fencing, painted surfaces etc. =Sodium based.

I have been using it for about 6 years and can say it works! As others have said, I use for lawn furniture and where ever you have green from lack of sun or mold. It even bleaches out my stockade fence to a "new look".

Not affiliated with the mfg. in any way, just love the product.


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> How about a picture of you taking a bath in that stuff ?


Gerry 
Did you really just ask that?


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

We have been using ours about a week now works great, 1 tablet 
supposed to last about 3.1/2 hrs constant running. so a bucket should last quite a while .good job Ken.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

What's the difference in a power washer versus a wysiwasher?


----------



## steven sheridan (Sep 21, 2009)

I've been using the product for about 8 months and I am still on my first bucket of tablets. This stuff is awesome. I even spray the grass around the kennel in the summer and it helps keep the flies away.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Al Curbow said:


> What's the difference in a power washer versus a wysiwasher?


Lower water pressure, it looks like the wysiwasher runs off whatever pressure is in your water line.

No, it works with either.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

would definitley like one of these - hope I can find it in Canada.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

we had the older model when Ken first had them out, and just got the newest one-this one is better where you can adjust the water pressure.... it does make the kennels smell really clean-because they are really clean!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The only time I've seen it "bleach" any clothes is when I open it up to rinse it out. The residue in the cup is stronger then what is sprayed out. If I recall, the directions even comment on this.
ALWAYS rinse it out and take out the cartridge and let it dry out before closing up in between uses. It's still pretty caustic to the metal parts if it sets on it to long. Out in the air I don't think it is a problem. 
I don't see why the cartridges couldn't be used in a power washer other then you don't know the application rate.
With the Wysiwash applicator it's a consistant feed as long as a cartridge is in the canister.
:-k And don't over tighten or that o-ring is gonna get pinched and leak. :-o


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i'm going to send the link to my sister--she might be really interested in it. and i'm going tto add that a thread on this forum that lasts for27 posts without anyone starting crap is a GREAT testimonial 

JK--really.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

#-o :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

I think you probably just jinxed it Ann! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: :wink:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

oh, probably, lol. i start a new shift next week (10 am-7 pm), so my sleep is going to be all screwed up, the poor dogs won't know WHEN their next meal is coming....so my nightowl posts may (or not) become "regular time" posts.

then the shan will really hit the fit!! at 1 a.m. i can't do too much immediate damage


----------



## Claudia Chance Nicosia (Apr 22, 2008)

I've been dying to buy this system but my overall water presure sucks:x I'm about to buy a powerwasher but I wish there was a way to use the Wysiwash tablets with a regular powerwasher.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

For those hoping to use it in a pressure washer...Just contact Ken or Larry and ask them about it. Thy are developing an in-line system that will make this much easier (it can attach between the spicket and hose or b/w the hose and power washer. They may already have some functioning units that are just not being advertised yet. Just call the office...this is one of those small companies that is very easy to work with and customer focused. If its something they can help make happen, they will.


----------



## Christie Meyer (Nov 15, 2009)

Is anyone using this system with a septic tank? We have a great parvocide, but it comes in jugs and is labor intensive to really get the fence and walls clean. Also, I like the potential to use it in the yards. But I can't have it trash our whole septic.
Thanks!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Sure, I just looked at the website and I thought it would be more of a commercial type of product.
> 
> It's even efective against the HIV virus according to them.


The HIV virus is a weakling out in the environment. It gets destroyed by sunlight. I'm more interested in parvovirus, which is pretty darn hardy as far as viruses go.  It's super hard to get out of a kennel environment if you get it in. Had that happen with mouse parvovirus. OMG, what a pain in the rump...


----------



## Brian McConnell (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey mike do you use it for clean ing or just sanitizing?I generally have to use a pressire washer to clean my kenneks and do not have as many as you.
Brian


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Brian McConnell said:


> Hey mike do you use it for clean ing or just sanitizing?I generally have to use a pressire washer to clean my kenneks and do not have as many as you.
> Brian


 I use it for cleaning and sanitizing. I keep the dogs on sealed concrete and I feed them raw chicken now and clean the kennel 3 times a day so the clean is is super easy. 
About twice a year I use a pressure washer with a soap solution but it is not really necessary anymore.


----------

